

We Need More Nurses - jack_axel
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/28/opinion/we-need-more-nurses.html

======
dudul
Maybe we can start nursing bootcamps. And teach kids how to become a nurse.
and increase the h1b cap for nurses.

I guess the nursing lobby is not as powerful as the tech one.

